# My New Rescue



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Bibi has gone to wonderful furever home, now my new rescue is Doris. Isn't she a pretty little girl. She's 6 years old and weighs 5.5#s. If interested, contact SCMR.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

She is just precious and So cute! Someone is about to hit the rescue jackpot! Thanks for fostering her 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Look at that sweet little face!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Oh My Goodness If I HAd a Way Id Take her in a Heart Beat.*
*Oh Marti I Love her.*


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh is she ever sweet and pretty.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

What a beautiful little girl!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

She is adorable. What a great rescue mom!


----------



## Jamiemarie (Jul 6, 2013)

She is gorgeous! Wish I could take her!!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I LOVE her!!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

GORGEOUS! This sweetie will find a home fast. Thank you for fostering her.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

She is darling, Marti!:wub: How could anyone want to give up such a little sweetie like Doris? I bet she'll have a good home in no time..:wub:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

She is adorable:wub::wub: if I lived closer I would be adopting her.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh, is she absolutely adorable... and it seems as though she would have a lot of very interested people in adopting her. I too would take here in a heartbeat!!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

She has the face of an angel.:wub: What a little doll. Someone will be very lucky to get her.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

She is adorable! Doris will get adopted right away for sure. :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What a little cutie. I'm sure she'll get her furever home soon.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Wow she is so stinkin cute!!! Please keep us posted on her!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

She's adorable!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I think I am in LOVE!! :wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

She's precious beyond words!!! Thank you for taking care of her! I bet she will find a new home soon. She is way too adorable!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Awwwww, what a sweet face.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

She is so cute! I bet you won't have her for very long, but thank you for taking care of her while you do!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

OMD!! She is SOOO precious! Now I wish I wasn't so far away so that I could take her! :wub: 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow she's gorgeous!


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

She is so cute!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I thought I had replied to this when you first posted. She is adorable! You're a special person to be able to foster. I wish I could but I would get too attached and want to keep them all. I'm sure you've got to get attached too because if you didn't love them, you wouldn't be taking care of them until they find their forever homes. I hope someone special will get to have this little girl!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

You deserve such accolades for being a foster mom. How do you protect your heart? I can imagine that getting a special girl like Doris makes it difficult to let her go. She is absolutely precious. :wub:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

It IS easy to get attached to these little angels. I have to remind myself that I already have four Malts and that's quite enough. Fortunately, they are placed very quickly and don't stay long. I had Bibi for about 5 weeks and will probably have Doris that long, too. They do tug at your heart, tho. But when they go to their furever home, that just means there's a place for another one. So all of you who have been thinking about fostering, think hard & think about how many don't get into rescue because there's no foster home. (Yes, I'm trying to make you feel bad...)


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Doris the love dove is just really really precious! Marti thanks for being there for these little ones!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

What a sweet little face she has! Marti, you're a lot stronger than I am. I'd have to keep them all.


----------



## Cassievt (Apr 24, 2013)

She is so....cute. Who could resist her!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Such a pretty girl! Wow, someone is gonna be lucky to be rescued by this lil one!


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

She is too cute


----------



## luvmybabe (Dec 30, 2012)

She's adorable


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Marti my friend, sorry I missed this, I haven't been on much lately. She's lovely little girl. :wub: Good luck with her. She looks so calm in her picture. 
xxxx


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

Wow I'm shocked that BiBi went so fast. I've had my one foster girl for 6 months now and the other for almost 2 months July 2nd. I guess in Kansas no one wants an older maltese. Both of my are just precious, but near as cute as this baby.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

she is a DOLL!!!


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

I would get so attached. She is a doll. I would love to foster but I think I could never let them go.


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

*Doris*

I don't see Doris listed on SCMR has she been adopted?


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

What a doll


----------



## capone (Dec 29, 2005)

I was just reading some posts on rescues...your baby is a little doll! Stunning!! Congrats to both of you...


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

She is very precious. :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

what a beautiful little girl:wub:


----------

